# Salsa Cheese Boule Dip



## PA Baker (Dec 6, 2004)

Salsa Cheese Boule Dip

1 round bread
1 c salsa
1 ½ c shredded Cheddar cheese
1 (8 oz) package cream cheese, softened
1 c sour cream

Preheat oven to 350F.

Cut a circle out of the top of the bread and scoop out the inside.  Tear the inside into pieces for dipping.  Wrap the pieces well (to prevent drying out) and set aside.

In a medium size-mixing bowl, combine salsa, Cheddar cheese, cream cheese, and sour cream.  Spoon the mixture into the bread bowl; place the top back on the bread.  Wrap the bread in aluminum foil.

Bake for 1 ½ hours.  Serve warm with the reserved bread pieces.


----------



## crewsk (Dec 6, 2004)

PA, that sounds yummy! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 6, 2004)

No problem!  I'm typing some of my appetizer recipies into the computer and have come across a couple that sound really good.  I don't make apps much but just may start now!


----------

